# OFA



## KSVizsla (Jul 22, 2012)

Breeder has Sir with Fair and Dam with Excellent rating. Thoughts on this? A lot of breeders say they would never breed a fair.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This is how it used to be always posted and how I still think of it.
*OFA Fair Permissible to breed but not recommended.*

Some breeders do it and some don't. I would rather they didn't. 
This link will give you all the OFA information you need.
http://www.offa.org/hd_grades.html


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Intellectual Property removed by Author.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You will get no argument from me on the importance of the ratings on siblings, and past generations having good hips.
And yes hips are only one part of a very big puzzle.
And I will even agree that Fair is in the normal range.
I even think its good to have different point of views on these subjects. The more information the better.
Now with all that said: I still like to see excellent and good hips on the pedigree for generations. Even if Fair hips make me second guess a dog, the information on this thread may help someone else with their decision.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Intellectual Property removed by Author


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Ken
I will be taking my daughters dog to be OFAd. She just turned 2 but is in heat so I'm having to wait.
I will ask the vet her thoughts. Its Dr Mary Tatum.
http://www.brittmooreanimalhospital.com/site/view/152835_Doctors.pml
I helped Dr Wayne Whitney an Orthopedics Specialist in Houston get a free youth duck hunting weekend for his son. I help with the youth hunts and will pick his brain on the subject. Maybe it wasn't free then ;D it will cost him some advice.
Whitney did some tests on my girl June with Liska and Beale consulting.
http://www.gcvs.com/page1/page38/page38.html

I don't want to ever have a closed mind and I'm always willing to learn something new. I'm sorry this is a hard subject for you but it may help you and Nellie in the end.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I 'm posting a formal apology to Ken, Janet and Nellie. It is long over due.
After speaking with three vets that specialize their fields, I have to say 
Ken was right.
They told me the exact things Ken posted above. They would breed a above average dog with Fair hips.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

This post has been so much fun - educational - PIKE & I love it - only through research and experience do we all learn !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

post deleted by Author.


----------

